# Snapper ZTR stopped!



## Lhdavis (Jul 16, 2010)

Mowing my field and my 44' Zero Turn Snapper just quit. Thought perhaps I choked it up with the high grass. It has a Kohler engine. I tried to restart without the blade engaged and it wouldn't start, it turned over, but seemed like no spark. 

Pushed it into the garage, checked the safety switches by jumping them all and still no luck, recently the seat switch had given me trouble. Pulled the plug, and didn't get spark when grounding it. Jumping the solenoid turns over the engine. I checked the fuel, I have a pump on it and after cleaning the fuel filter and replacing it and turning it over, I pulled the fuel line loose and didn't have any fuel in the line. I tried starter fluid also to no avail. I understand there is a electronic module somewhere and what else could cause it to quit like this?

I still have one acre to cut and really don't want to hook up the bush hog, and the yard is growing so fast you can see it actually push towards the sky! And I really don't want to push that little 20' murray I use for clean up.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is there a fuse in the ignition harness? It should be a flat fuse like a car 20,25, or so amp. It does sound like a safety switch though like the fuel and ignition are locked out. Also does it have the double safety switches or single? I know some mowers like cub cadet have a double safety switch setup.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you checked your coil?


----------

